# Best Greetings/Catchphrases You've Seen or Come Up With?



## CainWolf (Jan 2, 2015)

I often draw a blank when villagers ask me for catchphrases and some people would just as soon have their villager be original but when I come up with or see a good catchphrase I find it amusing. When I still had Lopez I made his catchphrase "Like a sir" and it worked quite well. I recently changed Roscoe's catchphrase to "or else" and it works sometimes but even when it doesn't I find it enjoyable.

One person whose animal crossing blog I read had Drago's catchphrase be "if I die" and it is one of the best I've seen.

Anyone else have any good ones? Whether you've come up with it yourself, seen it with someone else, or even have a villager's original catchphrase/greeting that you like then I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 2, 2015)

I made diva say kinky only like with more fun letters


----------



## alesha (Jan 3, 2015)

I made Gabi the bunny say..
HoneyBunny


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

I made Cherry say 'you punk' .. It fits her so well c: 
I made Benjamin say 'probably' .. I don't know why, but it was mostly fun..  But I'm pretty unoriginal, and can't really mention more then that.. o:


----------



## kakuloo (Jan 3, 2015)

I think my favorite in my town right now is Kevin the Jock pig saying "ladybro"

It wouldn't work if you're not a lady...but it cracks me up each time.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 3, 2015)

By far the best thing I have come up with in this game:


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 3, 2015)

I made Mira (a bunny) say, "What's up, Doc?" LOL


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 3, 2015)

I made Whitney call me Hot Stuff, I thought that it worked well for a snooty. I also want to change Fauna's to "my dear" when she asks for a change.
I'm really not very creative with catchphrases and my villagers don't ping me very often. They tend to just pick up Hans'. -3-


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

for greetings I like "squee" and "kyaa" because it makes it sound as if they're so excited to see me and I can imagine them making that noise which is cute X3
catchphrases on the other hand have to be either something flirty like "cutie-poo" or a swear word XD


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 3, 2015)

BlooBelle said:


> I made Whitney call me Hot Stuff, I thought that it worked well for a snooty. I also want to change Fauna's to "my dear" when she asks for a change.



Funny you should say that. I have Erik (a deer) and a few days ago I changed his phrase to, "my dear." 

Friga (a penguin) says, "I'm cool" and "ice cube."


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jan 3, 2015)

Drake's catchphrase is "yolo" and his greeting is "Erry day."

I have some interesting conversations with him, lol.


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 3, 2015)

Bcat said:


> By far the best thing I have come up with in this game:
> View attachment 79510



That is a good one, made me crack up.



ThePayne22 said:


> Drake's catchphrase is "yolo" and his greeting is "Erry day."
> 
> I have some interesting conversations with him, lol.



Lol, I kinda want to try "Erry day" now just to see it in action.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 3, 2015)

"Dawg" is my favourite. XD
The use the catchprase "yo"


----------



## queertactics (Jan 3, 2015)

Bcat said:


> By far the best thing I have come up with in this game:
> View attachment 79510



THAT IS SO GREAT

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sometimes I make my villagers' catchphrases "human". So they remind you that you are literally the only human in town, all the time.

And then for Boomer, I've kind of modeled him after a character in the novel _Catch-22_. He's a bomber pilot, because Boomer is a pun on "Bomber" what with his airman's cap... and he's this sickly green. So I've made him out to be Snowden. Snowden dies in an airplane of shrapnel wounds and freezing to death. So, Boomer's catchphrase is "cough" and his greeting is "F...Freezing..."! 

My town's supposed to be mildly spooky, so they fit.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> for greetings I like "squee" and "kyaa" because it makes it sound as if they're so excited to see me and I can imagine them making that noise which is cute X3
> catchphrases on the other hand have to be either something flirty like "cutie-poo" or a swear word XD



awww squee! i definitely want to convince little bettina to have that as her catchphrase! i think it would also work for my peppy wendy too


----------



## Mioki (Jan 4, 2015)

Bcat said:


> By far the best thing I have come up with in this game:
> View attachment 79510



Lmao, so done!

For awhile I had Clay saying something inappropriate-yet-hilarious. I don't think I could post it here and get away with it. But my point; One day I told someone they could have Clay for free, and then I realized I forgot to change this phrase, LOL. I seriously tried to report Clay to Isabelle, but he just wouldn't stop saying it. Turns out the person had no space by the time he was in boxes, so I voided him and his inappropriate language forever.

Other than that, I've fancied Chrissy saying "desu". Of default phrases, I love Punchy's "mrmpht" or whatever he says.


----------

